# Best deal for DISH HD Upgrade?



## dkutz (Apr 6, 2008)

Any recommendations on how to score the best deal on HD upgrade? I just got a SD DVR like 6 months ago , and now bought a HDTV that I need to get programming for.

Any suggestions? I wish I were a new customer, they always get the best deals.

And what revceiver do you recommend? for two rooms one HD one SD DVR 622 or 722??

Thanks


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dish's upgrade program is called Dish'n It Up, and you are only eligable for it once a year. If you just used it 6 months ago, then your choices are to wait another 6 months for a lease upgrade (leasing allows you to get equipment at a significant discount, but is limited to support for 4 TVs), or you can purchase what you want from a retailer, or from Dish at full retail. For retail purchases, you must also pay for any dish/switch equipment and any installation costs to get your owned receiver connected.

Given this, it is important that you give due consideration and some forward thinking to your Dish'n It Up choices.


----------



## dkutz (Apr 6, 2008)

IIP said:


> Given this, it is important that you give due consideration and some forward thinking to your Dish'n It Up choices.


SUCH AS??

Just upgraded in April, so if I wait until april will i get a better deal on a new receiver? What happens witha lease upgrade? I am so cheap I will wait if it saves me some Cash...

having said that I online chatted with a rep on DN today, and he said they would give me the 622 for $50 including install, and it would cost me another $10 for programming. Good deal? Should I pull the trigger or wait?

Thanks
D


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

dkutz said:


> SUCH AS??
> 
> Just upgraded in April, so if I wait until april will i get a better deal on a new receiver? What happens witha lease upgrade? I am so cheap I will wait if it saves me some Cash...
> 
> ...


You won't get a better deal than that. I'd take it.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

That's a good deal. You may want to see if you can get a 722 for another small upgrade fee.


----------



## dkutz (Apr 6, 2008)

ok here i go again. Still haven't upgraded. But I saw a HD for $25 or less ad on DN website. SO I called. didn't get the answer I wanted. THey wanted $50 because its dual tuner.
So I chatted online.

Got them to give me a credit, which brings it down to $25 installed, plus $10 for the programming. I thought cool, I will cancel my local channels(I have OTA), and the bill will be the same amount or maybe $5 more. But I was told if I cancel the locals then my dvr promoton would come off, so I would have to pay the dvr fee.

Arggh!!

Any suggestions? I swear I am gonna call a third party dish retailer and get a new customer deal...

heres part of my chat

Yes. Its just the way the promotion is for us to waive the fee. but if you did your bill would only increase 98 cents as the locals removed drops 5.00 and then increases 5.98 for the dvr fee.

dieter kutz: yeah I am trying to get the amount the same AFTER the HD programming added. I thought I could just cancel the local and that would do it, or close but I guess not... 

(23) Joanne C.: I see it would go up 10.98 if you remove locals and add hd programming


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

dkutz said:


> Any suggestions? I swear I am gonna call a third party dish retailer and get a new customer deal...


That won't get you anywhere; they have to run your information through the same database at Dish in order to create an account, and you'll be flagged as an existing (or former) customer, and won't be eligable for a new customer deal.

You were offered a petty good upgrade promotion anyway. At some point, negotiations end and you either take the deal or you don't.


----------

